# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Regole copertura perdita srl

## CARMENPRATICANTE

Salve, sto chiudendo il bilancio di una srl.  La societa' ha una perdita di 150.000,00 ma ha 20.000 di utili precedenti - 140.000 di riserve facoltative - 5.000 di riserva legale - 30.000 di capitale 
la perdita andrebbe coperta in questo modo: 
20.000 con utili precedenti
130.000 con riserve facoltative. 
Corretto? 
Esiste una gerarchia da seguire? 
Grazie.

----------


## AVVMARCO

> Salve, sto chiudendo il bilancio di una srl.  La societa' ha una perdita di 150.000,00 ma ha 20.000 di utili precedenti - 140.000 di riserve facoltative - 5.000 di riserva legale - 30.000 di capitale 
> la perdita andrebbe coperta in questo modo: 
> 20.000 con utili precedenti
> 130.000 con riserve facoltative. 
> Corretto? 
> Esiste una gerarchia da seguire? 
> Grazie.

  Per me è corretta la procedura.
Ciao

----------


## sabrinallt

anche secondo me è corretto, io seguirei quell'ordine da te indicato, se poi ci fossero diverse riserve volontarie per esse non esiste un ordine predefinito.

----------


## studiocontabileab

la copertura delle perdite va effettuata prima del calcolo delle imposte o dopo? devo coprire cio&#232; la perdita post imposte? infatti anche se l'ires &#232; nulla l'irap non lo &#232;.

----------


## shailendra

> la copertura delle perdite va effettuata prima del calcolo delle imposte o dopo? devo coprire cioè la perdita post imposte? infatti anche se l'ires è nulla l'irap non lo è.

  Dopo il calcolo delle imposte, correnti e anticipate/differite

----------


## studiocontabileab

a questo punto mi trovo con un progetto di bilancio che presenta una perdita di 84.000 euro. All'interno sono state inserite le imposte di competenza (irap e ant./te). i soci decidono di voler utilizzare la riserva statutaria. 
a quale data dovr&#242; fare tale storno?

----------


## mazzanti

A me pare dalla data di approvazione del bilancio, certamente non al 31.12.08.

----------


## studiocontabileab

> A me pare dalla data di approvazione del bilancio, certamente non al 31.12.08.

  si ma il bilancio lo presenterò sempre con la perdita, giusto?

----------


## mazzanti

> si ma il bilancio lo presenterò sempre con la perdita, giusto?

  ah si, certo! Certo.

----------


## ergo3

REstando in tema di perdite, in caso di versamento a fondo perduto dei soci per copertura perdite, in base a dottrina autorevole e parte della giurisprudenza, "_questa operazione, consistendo in una sopravvenienza attiva per la società, consentirebbe di eliminare la perdita prima ancora della sua formazione ovvero, qualora sia già stata accertata in bilancio, di reintegrarla immediatamente."_
Cioè, se in una data anteriore al 31/12 si accertasse una perdita d'esercizio ed i soci decidessero di conferire versamenti a fondo perduto per la copertura delle perdite emergenti, tali versamenti transiterebbero in conto economico, quali sopravvenienze attive. Al 31/12, indicando in nota integrativa la natura di tali sopravvenienze, si genererebbe, ad esempio, un risultato positivo.
A mio avviso, in osservanza al principio di chiarezza, tale compensazione dovrebbe avvenire in patrimonio netto indicata mediante G/C Riserva versamenti copertura perdite a Perdita d'esercizio (evidenziata in CE).
PAre che comunque anche il TUIR all'art.88 riconosca la natura di sopravv attiva a tali versamenti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non concordo affatto. 
Se in una data anteriore al 31/12 si accertasse una perdita d'esercizio ed i soci decidessero di effettuare versamenti a fondo perduto per la copertura delle perdite emergenti, tali versamenti non transiterebbero in conto economico, quali sopravvenienze attive, ma solo nell'omonima posta del netto.  
Attenzione.   

> REstando in tema di perdite, in caso di versamento a fondo perduto dei soci per copertura perdite, in base a dottrina autorevole e parte della giurisprudenza, "_questa operazione, consistendo in una sopravvenienza attiva per la società, consentirebbe di eliminare la perdita prima ancora della sua formazione ovvero, qualora sia già stata accertata in bilancio, di reintegrarla immediatamente."_
> Cioè, se in una data anteriore al 31/12 si accertasse una perdita d'esercizio ed i soci decidessero di conferire versamenti a fondo perduto per la copertura delle perdite emergenti, tali versamenti transiterebbero in conto economico, quali sopravvenienze attive. Al 31/12, indicando in nota integrativa la natura di tali sopravvenienze, si genererebbe, ad esempio, un risultato positivo.
> A mio avviso, in osservanza al principio di chiarezza, tale compensazione dovrebbe avvenire in patrimonio netto indicata mediante G/C Riserva versamenti copertura perdite a Perdita d'esercizio (evidenziata in CE).
> PAre che comunque anche il TUIR all'art.88 riconosca la natura di sopravv attiva a tali versamenti.

----------


## ergo3

Appunto, anch'io sono daccordo con lei.   _A mio avviso, in osservanza al principio di chiarezza, tale compensazione dovrebbe avvenire in patrimonio netto indicata mediante G/C Riserva versamenti copertura perdite a Perdita d'esercizio (evidenziata in CE)._ 
Analogo trattamento "solo patrimoniale", quindi, dovrebbe essere riservato anche alla rinuncia di un credito verso la societ&#224; da parte dei soci?

----------


## studiovera

> Non concordo affatto. 
> Se in una data anteriore al 31/12 si accertasse una perdita d'esercizio ed i soci decidessero di effettuare versamenti a fondo perduto per la copertura delle perdite emergenti, tali versamenti non transiterebbero in conto economico, quali sopravvenienze attive, ma solo nell'omonima posta del netto.  
> Attenzione.

  Cambia qualcosa se i versamenti dei soci fossero già stati fatti in epoca anteriore e seguiti da rinuncia degli stessi???? Cioè non in concomitanza della chiusura dell'esercizio?

----------


## pipelly

a mio avviso non cambia nulla, è un operazione che ho fatto alcune volte.
Ma poi mi chiedo cosa dovrebbe cambiare se versano soldi a copertura perdite o rinunciano a crediti per versamenti già fatti??? Nulla.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Appunto, anch'io sono daccordo con lei.   _A mio avviso, in osservanza al principio di chiarezza, tale compensazione dovrebbe avvenire in patrimonio netto indicata mediante G/C Riserva versamenti copertura perdite a Perdita d'esercizio (evidenziata in CE)._ 
> Analogo trattamento "solo patrimoniale", quindi, dovrebbe essere riservato anche alla rinuncia di un credito verso la società da parte dei soci?

  Esattamente !   

> Cambia qualcosa se i versamenti dei soci fossero già stati fatti in epoca anteriore e seguiti da rinuncia degli stessi???? Cioè non in concomitanza della chiusura dell'esercizio?

  Cambia niente.

----------


## Niccolò

Io non sono d'accordo con voi. 
Posto che sia un versamento a fondo perduto e non un finanziamento, posto che non si tratti di un aumento di capitale, e posto che l'operazione sia compiuta con l'esercizio ancora in corso.... a quale titolo i soci integrano perdite che ancora non sono emerse? 
Secondo me si tratta di un qualcosa assimilabile ad un'erogazione liberale, e come tale è una sopravvenienza.  
Nel caso in cui l'esercizio si concluda effettivamente con una perdita compensata preventivamente con l'erogazione dei soci, o che la gestiate in CE o in SP cambia poco, se non formalmente, qualora invece l'esercizio si chiuda con un utile, come la giustificate l'operazione di copertura di perdite che non ci sono state? Non può che essere una sopravvenienza attiva.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io non sono d'accordo con voi. 
> Posto che sia un versamento a fondo perduto e non un finanziamento, posto che non si tratti di un aumento di capitale, e posto che l'operazione sia compiuta con l'esercizio ancora in corso.... a quale titolo i soci integrano perdite che ancora non sono emerse? 
> Secondo me si tratta di un qualcosa assimilabile ad un'erogazione liberale, e come tale è una sopravvenienza.

  La fattispecie di versamento dei soci è di per sè incompatibile con il concetto di sopravvenienza.
Hai mai letto qualche riferimento normativo che dica il contrario? 
Non è affatto vietato, in corso d'anno, a seguito di bilancio infrannuale (anche non a rilevanza esterna), chiedere ai soci di effettuare versamenti a fondo perduto per coprire la perdita che si sta formando, in quanto è verosimile che non sarà inferiore a x.000 euro.   :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> La fattispecie di versamento dei soci è di per sè incompatibile con il concetto di sopravvenienza.
> Hai mai letto qualche riferimento normativo che dica il contrario? 
> Non è affatto vietato, in corso d'anno, a seguito di bilancio infrannuale (anche non a rilevanza esterna), chiedere ai soci di effettuare versamenti a fondo perduto per coprire la perdita che si sta formando, in quanto è verosimile che non sarà inferiore a x.000 euro.

  A dirla tutta, a me non piace nè la sopravvenienza nè il conferimento. 
Se c'è da ripianare delle perdite, c'è un versamento a copertura. Se le perdite non sono ancora determinate (fino a fine esercizio per me le perdite non possono essere determinate, l'amministratore può anche sbagliare), se i soci conferiscono capitali nell'azienda io li considererei sempre come finanziamenti, che in sede di approvazione del bilancio potranno essere "trasformati" in copertura perdite. 
L'idea di coprire le perdite finchè non le vedo, non mi piace  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ergo3

Ma quando effettuo il conferimento a fondo perduto lo contabilizzo in una riserva di patrimonio netto (versamento socie a copertura perdite - Altre riserve) che sono prioritaroiamente utilizzabili, per destinazione, alla copertura di perdite d'esercizio che , all'atto del versamento sono emergenti. l'utilizzo avverr&#224; solo in sede di approvazione di bilancio su delibera assembleare. o no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se le perdite non sono ancora determinate (fino a fine esercizio per me le perdite non possono essere determinate, l'amministratore può anche sbagliare),

  Immagina: srl che fattura 3 milioni l'anno, al 31/10/08 ha una perdita di 600.000 euro, e non ha in previsione modifiche al trend delle vendite.
Non si può deliberare un versamento a fondo perduto di 450.000 euro ?  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma quando effettuo il conferimento a fondo perduto lo contabilizzo in una riserva di patrimonio netto (versamento socie a copertura perdite - Altre riserve) che sono prioritaroiamente utilizzabili, per destinazione, alla copertura di perdite d'esercizio che , all'atto del versamento sono emergenti. l'utilizzo avverrà solo in sede di approvazione di bilancio su delibera assembleare. o no?

  Premesso che il "conferimento a fondo perduto" è una bestemmia contabile (una cosa è il conferimento, un'altra è il versamento a fondo perduto), l'utilizzo ovviamente non potrrà che avvenire quando la perdita sarà certa, ossia in sede di approvazione assembleare del bilancio. 
ciao

----------


## Niccolò

> Immagina: srl che fattura 3 milioni l'anno, al 31/10/08 ha una perdita di 600.000 euro, e non ha in previsione modifiche al trend delle vendite.
> Non si pu&#242; deliberare un versamento a fondo perduto di 450.000 euro ?

  Io direi proprio di no  :Big Grin:  
Se un'azienda fattura 3 milioni ed ha una perdita presunta di 600.000€.... fossi un socio la manderei in fallimento, non la ricapitalizzerei di 450.000€  :Big Grin:  
Preferisco usare la voce finanziamento proprio per restare esterno al capitale sociale. Quando i soci devono rimetterci di tasca propria, o si fa una ricapitalizzazione finalizzata ad un'ottica di largo respiro, altrimenti consigliare ai soci di tappare i buchi.... a me proprio non piace  :Big Grin:

----------


## Polaris

> Ma poi mi chiedo cosa dovrebbe cambiare se rinunciano a crediti per versamenti già fatti?

  Sentenza 29 aprile 2009, n. 10030, la Corte di Cassazione ha stabilito che nel caso in cui i soci e/o gli amministratori non provvedono a riscuotere i propri crediti vantati nei confronti della società, tali somme devono considerarsi come importi dati a mutuo. E maturano interessi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se un'azienda fattura 3 milioni ed ha una perdita presunta di 600.000.... fossi un socio la manderei in fallimento, non la ricapitalizzerei di 450.000

  Beh, a me è successo ...... i soci hanno voluto ricapitalizzarla, e alla fine hanno avuto ragione. 
Riguardo ala tua preferenza tra finanziamento e versamentro a fondo perduto, la funziojne di ripatrimonializazione ce l'ha solo il secondo, non anche il primo. 
Quindi dire che non si possono utilizzare (e trattare) come "alternativi".  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> .... 
> Riguardo ala tua preferenza tra finanziamento e versamentro a fondo perduto, la funziojne di ripatrimonializazione ce l'ha solo il secondo, non anche il primo. 
> Quindi dire che non si possono utilizzare (e trattare) come "alternativi".

  Infatti, non li uso come alternativi, utilizzavo il primo proprio per evitare una voce di ricapitalizzazione. 
Premesso che sono casi che non ho mai affrontato, per&#242; a memoria non mi sembra ci siano norme che vietino il finanziamento infruttifero da parte dei soci alla loro stessa societ&#224;. Se ammesso, preferisco evitare una ricapitalizzazione in corso d'anno senza avere certezza di quanto concretamente richiesto dall'azienda. 
Finanzio, poi a fine anno decido quando restituire ai soci e quanto lasciare in azienda, a quel punto ricapitalizzando.

----------


## ergo3

> Premesso che il "conferimento a fondo perduto" è una bestemmia contabile (una cosa è il conferimento, un'altra è il versamento a fondo perduto), l'utilizzo ovviamente non potrrà che avvenire quando la perdita sarà certa, ossia in sede di approvazione assembleare del bilancio. 
> ciao

  Chiedo perdono per la bestemmia. E' stato un lapsus, come può verificare in quanto da me scritto in parentesi. Era per rispondere al "member" che non concordava nemmeno con lei.
Sic et simpliciter

----------


## 44VVVV

la discussione &#232; molto interessante.
per&#242; nel leggere mi &#232; sorto un dubbio:
Ogni volta che si effettua un finanziamento infruttifero si necessit&#224; di una delibera assembleare?
grz

----------

